# curl-7.25.0-r1 update

## Linubie

moin moin,

ich möchte updaten und bekomme folgende meldung mit curl. die ich nicht ganz verstehe.

net-misc/curl:0

  (net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    net-misc/curl[ssl,-gnutls] required by (sci-misc/boinc-6.12.42::gentoo, installed)

in package.use habe ich folgende line:

net-misc/curl ssl -gnutls

ob mit oder ohne diesen eintrag die meldung ändert sich nicht.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hast du vielleicht noch eine zweite Zeile in package.use mit "net-misc/curl gnutls"?

Ansonsten bekommst du vllt mit equery heraus, welches Paket auf curl mit gnutls besteht:

```
equery depends curl
```

----------

## Josef.95

Es liegt vermutlich daran das die >=net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1 Versionen kein gnutls USE-Flag haben, und somit auch nicht die (laut boinc-6.12.42.ebuild) geforderten

"net-misc/curl[ssl,-gnutls] required by (sci-misc/boinc-6.12.42::gentoo, installed"

Abhängigkeiten mit höheren net-misc/curl Versionen erfüllt werden können.

Siehe zb via 

```
equery u net-misc/curl -a
```

----------

## Linubie

danke für die antworten.

so hier mal die ausgaben der genannten befehle:

```
equery depends curl
```

app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.17 (>=net-misc/curl-7.10)

                       (!static ? >=net-misc/curl-7.10)

app-office/libreoffice-3.5.4.2-r1 (>=net-misc/curl-7.21.4)

app-text/poppler-0.18.4-r1 (curl ? net-misc/curl)

dev-cpp/libcmis-0.1.0 (net-misc/curl)

dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0 (>=net-misc/curl-7.19.0)

dev-util/cmake-2.8.7-r5 (>=net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r1[ssl])

dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1 (curl ? net-misc/curl)

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12 (curl ? net-misc/curl)

media-libs/libopenraw-0.0.9 (test ? net-misc/curl)

media-libs/raptor-2.0.7 (curl ? net-misc/curl)

media-plugins/audacious-plugins-3.2.2-r1 (scrobbler ? net-misc/curl)

media-sound/qmmp-0.5.6 (scrobbler ? net-misc/curl)

media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.4.0 (ogg123 ? net-misc/curl)

media-video/gnome-mplayer-1.0.6 (musicbrainz ? net-misc/curl)

sci-geosciences/googleearth-6.2.2.6613 (net-misc/curl)

sci-misc/boinc-6.12.42 (net-misc/curl[ssl,-gnutls])

www-client/firefox-13.0 (crashreporter ? net-misc/curl)

www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.236 (x86 ? net-misc/curl)

                                     (64bit ? net-misc/curl)

                                     (!multilib ? net-misc/curl)

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-1.0.6 (curl ? net-misc/curl)

```
equery u net-misc/curl -a
```

 * Found these USE flags for net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1:

 U I

 - - ares              : Enabled c-ares dns support

 - - curl_ssl_axtls    : Use axTLS

 - - curl_ssl_cyassl   : Use CyaSSL

 - - curl_ssl_gnutls   : Use GnuTLS

 - - curl_ssl_nss      : Use Mozilla's Network Security Services

 + - curl_ssl_openssl  : Use OpenSSL

 - - curl_ssl_polarssl : Use Polar SSL

 - - idn               : Enable support for Internationalized Domain Names

 + + ipv6              : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + kerberos          : Adds kerberos support

 - - ldap              : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - ssh               : Enabled SSH urls in curl using libssh2

 + + ssl               : Enable crypto engine support (via openssl if USE='-gnutls -nss')

 - - static-libs       : Build static libraries

 - - test              : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this

                         internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 + + threads           : Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 *Quote:*   

> Es liegt vermutlich daran das die >=net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1 Versionen kein gnutls USE-Flag haben, und somit auch nicht die (laut boinc-6.12.42.ebuild) geforderten
> 
> "net-misc/curl[ssl,-gnutls] required by (sci-misc/boinc-6.12.42::gentoo, installed"
> 
> Abhängigkeiten mit höheren net-misc/curl Versionen erfüllt werden können. 

 

das heisst für mich ich sollte das update von curl erstmal blocken, solange bis das boinc die voraussetzungen erfüllt?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Linubie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es liegt vermutlich daran das die >=net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1 Versionen kein gnutls USE-Flag haben, und somit auch nicht die (laut boinc-6.12.42.ebuild) geforderten
> 
> "net-misc/curl[ssl,-gnutls] required by (sci-misc/boinc-6.12.42::gentoo, installed"
> 
> Abhängigkeiten mit höheren net-misc/curl Versionen erfüllt werden können.  
> ...

 

Ja, es ist vermutlich das beste bzw viel was anderes bleibt wohl nicht übrig.

Es wird aber auch schon an einer neuen boinc Version gearbeitet, siehe

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412437

und

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411463

----------

